# The flock



## Remuda1 (Apr 2, 2012)

Except for about 3-4 lambs that were at my feet. It just blows my mind how MANY of them there are, where there was once only eleven . I hope y'all have a great Monday!


----------



## bonbean01 (Apr 2, 2012)

Wow...you have quite a flock there of good looking animals   Our flock has grown this year too and we're keeping two ewe lambs, so will hit our maximum without building more shelter space...yup...we've decided to build onto the shelter to add a few more birthing pens too..LOLOL...and that will be our limit.  Famous last words


----------



## RustyDHart (Apr 2, 2012)

Call it a weakness......gotta love the sheep...    What started out with me were my original 9 Scottish Blackface and expanded to way over 160 in about 10 years......   Here are just a few of that accumulative hoard.....   I'm thinking 40-50 lambs will be born this season...starting in about 3 weeks.....


----------



## Remuda1 (Apr 2, 2012)

Bon, I'm definitely keeping one ewe out of this lambing and am waiting to see what this last twin ewe develops into. I'm also going to cull a couple of the current ewes. While lambing has been fun, I'm looking forward to a bit of quiet time now, LOL!!

Rusty, I DO love these sheep. But I can promise *ewe* that I will never lamb out 40-50, lol. It's gratifying see all of the healthy babies, but for me....it's also a bit stressful. 40-50 might just put me over the edge. Of course with a few more seasons under my belt, I may change my mind


----------



## TexasShepherdess (Apr 3, 2012)

Love seeing that green grass..

the old phrase "like rabbits" comes to mind..and I feel its applicable to sheep too! LOL


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Apr 3, 2012)

Beautiful flock!  Actually, beautiful flocks, both of them!


----------



## Remuda1 (Apr 3, 2012)

"Love seeing that green grass.."

I'm loving seeing it too.  Have to enjoy it now.....I'll post pics again in a few months.  Hopefully not, but it may look like the Sahara.

Thank you Aggie, I like taking a minute or two now and then during chores to just kinda eyeball them.  It's still amazing to me.... They talk about chicken math, but sheep math could get way out of hand in a BIG hurry 

ETA:  By the way Tex, looks like ya'll need to batten down the hatches....take care, I hope it's just rain for you. I'm just a tiny bit south and west of the dot for Granbury


----------



## TexasShepherdess (Apr 3, 2012)

It got awful dark and ominous looking..but a good heavy rain..and lots of thunder..had a stray dog run into my office from the warehouse door someone left open too..poor girl was shook up from all the noise from the storm. 

Dog is now with Animal Control, rain has stopped and I saw some lighter colored sky to the west..We are just a pinch northwest of Wichita Falls..Saves me from breaking out the sprinkler for the sheep pasture!

Now its yours turn to stay safe! tornado watches are no fun, looks like youve got some to the west of ya...Usually those tornados that do form in squall lines are not "big" though..its the supercell "single" storms that scare the creepers outta me!


----------



## TexasShepherdess (Apr 3, 2012)

Remuda, ya make it thru OK??? some knarly storms hitting Dallas..tornadoes and everything!


----------



## Remuda1 (Apr 3, 2012)

It's all good here Tex, thanks. Those poor people in Lancaster and Arlington got hit hard.


----------



## TexasShepherdess (Apr 3, 2012)

glad to hear you weathered it ok..boy those videos are surreal from Dallas..poor people...


----------



## RustyDHart (Apr 4, 2012)

Remuda1 said:
			
		

> Bon, I'm definitely keeping one ewe out of this lambing and am waiting to see what this last twin ewe develops into. I'm also going to cull a couple of the current ewes. While lambing has been fun, I'm looking forward to a bit of quiet time now, LOL!!
> 
> Rusty, I DO love these sheep. But I can promise *ewe* that I will never lamb out 40-50, lol. It's gratifying see all of the healthy babies, but for me....it's also a bit stressful. 40-50 might just put me over the edge. Of course with a few more seasons under my belt, I may change my mind


Remuda.....a few years ago we had 97 Blackface lambs born....I was ready for therapy by the end of the lambing season....I don't know how the big commercial flocks manage without going completely NUTS!!!!!


----------



## Remuda1 (Apr 4, 2012)

RustyDHart said:
			
		

> Remuda1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, no way, no how I could imagine that many lambings. Not with just my hubby and I anyway. Did you have help with the 97 or do you pasture lamb all of them? What do your sheep look like when they are shorn?


----------



## SheepGirl (Apr 4, 2012)

My neighbor grew up in South Dakota and used to have a commercial flock that used to number in the hundreds or thousands depending on the year and season (back in the 30s & 40s). I remember him telling me a couple years ago that he would camp out with the ewes during lambing season and process the lambs as they hit the ground...and there would be 10-30 ewes dropping lambs _each day_ - which is like 15 to 45 new lambs a day  ... gosh could you imagine? lol


----------



## Bossroo (Apr 5, 2012)

I used to lamb out around 200 ewes within 60 days... in the good old days when I could fall asleep as soon as my head hit the pillow every 2-3 hours around the clock. Then hibernate for 2-3days for  24hours around the clock after the last lamb showed up.


----------



## Cornish Heritage (Apr 5, 2012)

Great pics. Our flock of St. Croix are looking AWFUL right now due to shedding so no pics! We are hoping to expand our herd over the next couple years. Keeping 8 ewe lambs from this spring's lambing. I LOVED lambing season when there were 2 or 3 lots being born in a day. BUT we pasture lamb & so all we have to do is go tag once we see a new little one on the ground. Looking forward to the Fall when they should all lamb again. 

Liz


----------



## RustyDHart (Apr 7, 2012)

Remuda1 said:
			
		

> RustyDHart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi....Here is a photo taken a few years ago shortly after shearing....the little fuzzy guys were lambs and weren't shorn.....I should have lambs in about two weeks.....I planned a late lambing season this Spring.


----------

